
7.3% of Stockholmers had Covid-19 antibodies in the last week of April - jamesblonde
https://www.folkhalsomyndigheten.se/nyheter-och-press/nyhetsarkiv/2020/maj/forsta-resultaten-fran-pagaende-undersokning-av-antikroppar-for-covid-19-virus/
======
dang
We have nothing but respect for Sweden and the Swedish language, but HN is an
English-language site, so articles here need to be in English.

I'm sorry, but we have enough trouble getting this audience to read the
articles as it is.

~~~
jamesblonde
The headline is the article. It's big news because of all the talk about herd
immunity before the summer in Stockholm is now finished.

~~~
Gibbon1
I put the article through google translate and it reads perfectly well.

~~~
billme
Agree, Google translates generally works, though also agree with dang - not
because I personally don’t mind, but because I have never seen a multilingual
online forum turn out well; as you might expect, non-English speaking users
start popping up and trying to deal with non-English speaking users in a
language you don’t speak rarely goes well.

